# Andrea Bargani



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

He's almost a lock for top 5, dubbed as the next Nowitski...

Judge for yourself, here is a short clip


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6131822744621417810&q=andrea+bargani


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 29, 2006)

Slim chance we draft him since we will more than likely end up outside the bottom 5 , plus the last thing we need is another power-forward.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it just me or the ball looks smaller?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bosh, CV, do the Raps need another PF?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

The first dunk, on the baseline, was a travel. The second one, he used his right hand where he clearly should have gone left. 

Nevertheless-

Nice form on the jumper for a big guy, and seems reasonably quick and fluid.

For such a young guy he is very productive at a high level. 

I agree he will go very high.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Is it just me or the ball looks smaller?


lol, good call.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

OMFG, putting that video to a Da Brat song is priceless.

So I heard Da Brat was dating David Guest. Is that the most freakish couple since... well since his last phony relationship with a woman?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Bosh, CV, do the Raps need another PF?



Would he be a PF? He is a legit 7-fter. If you can play at that height, you are worth a lot in this league.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'll take three PF's as talented as Bosh, Charlie and Bargnani on my team anyday.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

vigilante said:


> I'll take three PF's as talented as Bosh, Charlie and Bargnani on my team anyday.


sorry if I come off as an *******, but who the **** is your quote from in your sig?

It's been really bothering me.


<---- viet


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

The Mad Viking said:


> The first dunk, on the baseline, was a travel.


Even if it was traveling (i don't think so), in NBA isn't called by refs... 



> The second one, he used his right hand where he clearly should have gone left.


Yeah but it's better a power right-hand finish than a soft left-hand lay up... :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

If he's available I think you have to take him. It may not work out with all three (though I see it could as they improve) but Bargnani is an incredible prospect and basketball talent.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> sorry if I come off as an *******, but who the **** is your quote from in your sig?
> 
> It's been really bothering me.
> 
> ...


Eminem/Royce Da 5'9.. from the song Bad Meets Evil.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

What this video doesn't really show is his incredibly explosvie first step. From what i've seen, his first step rivals Chris's, but he does not finish as hard. And IMO you can never have too many talented bigs. Swingmen are a dime a dozen. Worst comes to worst we take the better player beetween Charlie and Baragani, and package the other in a trade.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

The_Notic said:


> He's almost a lock for top 5, dubbed as the next Nowitski...
> 
> Judge for yourself, here is a short clip
> 
> ...


last guy dubbed the next nowitski was him http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nikoloz_tskitishvili/index.html

I would personally not make the gamble on a a eurobig with a top 5 pick there have been so many busts.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

But if you remember, Tskitishvilli (sp?) was not hyped too much until the workouts. He showed Denver some stuff, and they decided to take the gamble on Him. Andrea has been playin for a arguably top 3 Euro team, and playing against some stiff competition. Trust me, he WILL NOT be a bust.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Would he be a PF? He is a legit 7-fter. If you can play at that height, you are worth a lot in this league.


But he is a finesse player. Who's gonna bang down low?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening in Euroleague 19 points with 7/8 from 2, 1/4 from 3, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

a 7 footer should have more than 3 rebounds


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Cuz this is what happens When Bad meets Eveil
We hit the Trees till we look like Vietnamiese People
Im evil, n hes Bad Like Steve Segal
[sumin sumin] see you in hell for the sequel


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

PersianPlaya18 said:


> a 7 footer should have more than 3 rebounds


Yeah, in a perfect world...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> The first dunk, on the baseline, was a travel. The second one, he used his right hand where he clearly should have gone left.
> 
> Nevertheless-
> 
> ...


That wasnt a travel.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTChan said:


> But he is a finesse player. Who's gonna bang down low?



fine, then we'll draft him and have him play the 3 behind eva.


hahaha, if we have a 7 footer C like Priz, we'd have a disgustingly tall line up, that would be a nightmare to defend. 


raps avg 120 ppg in 06-07 baby!!!




yeah, whatever


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today on NBA TV, during "basketball international" there will be a special about Bargnani and Belinelli.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

To be honest I am not sold are Bargnani. I see a lot of Charlie V when I watch his style of play. I think we would be better off getting a Defensive Center.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening in Euroleague Top16 Andrea started at center against Efes Istanbul scoring 16 points, 9 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

WTChan said:


> But he is a finesse player. Who's gonna bang down low?



My question as well. :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTChan said:


> But he is a finesse player. Who's gonna bang down low?




Eva longoria?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i think CB4 should be moved to the 5 because he's more agile than most 5's and are probably quicker than them too with the incentive that he's lean and built, kinda like a more scoring, rebounding, but a little less blocking version of theo ratliff, Hoffa's been a bust for you guys, so maybe move bosh to the 5 and draft this guy to play alongside him with Charlie V. at the 3 and Joey Graham as the SG and mike james be the floor general.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

charlz said:


> last guy dubbed the next nowitski was him http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nikoloz_tskitishvili/index.html
> 
> I would personally not make the gamble on a a eurobig with a top 5 pick there have been so many busts.


Guess we shouldn't pick any College kids either, been a few busts there too... or HighSchool either just look at Kwame! We should not pick at all if we are just going to be scared of picking a bust, trade the pick.

Yeah the days of picking a young european in the top 5 or even top 10 based solely on potential and work outs is probably over but only because it was a stupid way to draft not because Europeans can't be good. 

Bargani is actually playing, and playing well, for a big time European team. Not riding the pine or dominating junior leagues and workouts.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> i think CB4 should be moved to the 5 because he's more agile than most 5's and are probably quicker than them too with the incentive that he's lean and built, kinda like a more scoring, rebounding, but a little less blocking version of theo ratliff


Bosh will get killed playing defense against bigger centres. He needs to stay at PF where he can go inside-outside against slower PFs.

As far as Bargnani is concerned, unless the Raptors win the lottery, they won't have a shot at him. Everyone seems to think he's the real deal but everyone can be wrong. NBA basketball is a different animal than European ball and, while he has skills, it might take him a couple of years to adapt (speaking of which, does anyone know if he speaks English? That would make his transition a thousand times easier.)

That said, the Raptors don't need him. They need a centre, first and foremost, and then maybe a young-ish 2-guard. A Chris Paul-like PG would be nice, too (as long as we're dreaming :biggrin: ).


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

The_Notic said:


> He's almost a lock for top 5, dubbed as the next Nowitski...
> 
> Judge for yourself, here is a short clip
> 
> ...


I would not draft a 6'11 Euro who thinks he is a 2 gaurd. 

There is only one Barkley there is only one Dirk GM's keep burning up draft picks trying to aquire the next tweener/anomly one (Markus Fizer, Lonny Baxter, Diggu, Sean May, Skita, Fran Vazquez).

Smart move is to take players who are NCAA proven because then you can get a read on what they can do defensively and against young strong atheletes.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

charlz said:


> I would not draft a 6'11 Euro who thinks he is a 2 gaurd.
> 
> There is only one Barkley there is only one Dirk GM's keep burning up draft picks trying to aquire the next tweener/anomly one (Markus Fizer, Lonny Baxter, Diggu, Sean May, Skita, Fran Vazquez).
> 
> Smart move is to take players who are NCAA proven because then you can get a read on what they can do defensively and against young strong atheletes.



I had a problem with where May was picked in last years draft, his Top 20 selection was based solely on his play in the tournament, which I believe should have a part in proving a players ability, should not be the be all and end all.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

charlz said:


> I would not draft a 6'11 Euro who thinks he is a 2 gaurd.
> 
> There is only one Barkley there is only one Dirk GM's keep burning up draft picks trying to aquire the next tweener/anomly one (*Markus Fizer, Lonny Baxter, Diggu, Sean May*, Skita, Fran Vazquez).
> 
> *Smart move is to take players who are NCAA proven * because then you can get a read on what they can do defensively and against young strong atheletes.



Your logic is flawed because all of the players in bold above were proven in college and amounted to very little in the NBA.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

please...no more PFs....unless he plays the 2...
then we have
1-Roko
2-Bargnani
3-CV
4-Bosh
5-Pape
that would be sick!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

No, he doesn't play the two. However, a frontcourt of Charlie, Bargnani, and Bosh could be the league's best. We'd just need a bruiser off the bench...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I am not sold on this guy. I think Aldridge will be better, obviously. But I even would prefer Shelden Williams over him, too.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Bargnani today

Minutes 25
Points 14
4/6 from 2 (2 dunks)
2/5 from 3
6 rebounds
2 blocks


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Kid looks nice, but I can't imagine the Raptors grabbing him. 

I just said it on another thread:
-Mike James will walk, and Calderon will be the PG
-CV at 3
-Bosh at 4

Need a 5, need a 2

I've said it before: Give Przybilia a max deal and get him to anchor what would make a GREAT frontline with lots of shotblocking potential.

And in the draft, I think the Raptors should considering trading down to about the 10-11 range and grabbing Redick to be the 2 guard. Imagine if the Raptors could pick up a veteran backup PG (What's the buzz on Alvin Williams? Will he re-up?)

Starting lineup 06-07
C-Przybilia (If they can't get him, go for Melvin Ely)
PF-Bosh
SF-CV
SG-Peterson (will eventually give way to Redick)
PG-Calderon

Good team on paper, but the east is STACKED and the Raptors are probably one more year away from a spot in the playoffs.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

85 lakers said:


> Kid looks nice, but I can't imagine the Raptors grabbing him.
> 
> I just said it on another thread:
> -Mike James will walk, and Calderon will be the PG
> ...


the MAX??? that's crazy!....that's worse than a Grunwald deal...hell i don't even think Babcick would do such a bad move.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening in Euroleague Top16 against Panathinaikos Athen

Andrea Bargnani
30 minutes
20 points
4-6 from 2
2-3 from 3
6 rebounds
4 steals
2 turnovers
2 assist
6 drawed fouls
1 block


The next Skita is playing well in the garbage time ...

http://www.euroleague.net/


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I watched Aldridge last night against A & M. 

He was cold shooting from the floor and couldn't sink a foul shot to save his life.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> I watched Aldridge last night against A & M.
> 
> He was cold shooting from the floor and couldn't sink a foul shot to save his life.


Aldridge is overrated with a capital O.

Soft, lack of intensity. If he amounts to anything, which he still might, you'll have to wait a few years.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

85 lakers said:


> I've said it before: Give Przybilia a max deal and get him to anchor what would make a GREAT frontline with lots of shotblocking potential.


RE-TAR-DED.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Aldridge is overrated with a capital O.
> 
> Soft, lack of intensity. If he amounts to anything, which he still might, you'll have to wait a few years.


Hate to admit it, but I like Shelden Williams better than I like Aldridge. We get a lot of Duke and UT games televised here in Texas, and based on what I have seen thus far this season, and especially what I saw last night, Shelden gives us more of what we need.

Aldridge has a definate edge when it comes to scoring touch. But Shelden will give us the banger that we need down low, a guy that can give us a couple blocks, a couple boards, and a big body that slides (very well) to help out defensively. 

Sign me up blowuptheraptors, i'm drinking the Shelden Williams koolaid.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening against Rome (italian league)

29 minutes
13 points
1-5 from 2
2-5 from 3
5-6 from FT
11 rebounds (4 OR)
4 steals
1 block
8 fouls drawn
23 index rating


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

85 lakers said:


> I've said it before: Give Przybilia a max deal and get him to anchor what would make a GREAT frontline with lots of shotblocking potential.


Do you understand what a max deal is?? LoL


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

One of the few "no game" for Bargnani, this evening in Euroleague.

12 minutes
0/1 from 2
0/2 from 3
2 rebounds
3 fouls

Well, at 20y you can't expect to post every holy game a 20/10 :angel: 

Go Andrea !


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

If this guy is really good and falls the Raptors way in the draft I don't care if he's another power forward. I believe in putting talent in place, not filling holes. Personally, I'd like to see Redick in a Raptors uniform next year. :yes:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

neoxsupreme said:


> If this guy is really good and falls the Raptors way in the draft I don't care if he's another power forward. I believe in putting talent in place, not filling holes. Personally, I'd like to see Redick in a Raptors uniform next year. :yes:


Yeah, let's just put talent in its place. That's working well for the Knicks, who have eight shooting guards, and it's also boding very well for the Hawks. Teams like the Pistons and the Spurs and the Heat however, they sure do suck. They should really learn to put talent in its place rather than just going after the position they need most. Honestly, the putting talent in its place doesn't work in any sport aspect other than the pitching rotation in baseball. Other than that, you always want to lead with your best guys. You can't do that when all your best guys play the same position. The Raptors should just aquire a good center or shooting guard in the draft.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Yeah, let's just put talent in its place. That's working well for the Knicks, who have eight shooting guards, and it's also boding very well for the Hawks. Teams like the Pistons and the Spurs and the Heat however, they sure do suck. They should really learn to put talent in its place rather than just going after the position they need most. Honestly, the putting talent in its place doesn't work in any sport aspect other than the pitching rotation in baseball. Other than that, you always want to lead with your best guys. You can't do that when all your best guys play the same position. The Raptors should just aquire a good center or shooting guard in the draft.


It's funny, usually if you ask one of these draft what your team needs believers (because it's so easy to tell what a players outcome will be) the ultimate question they scramble back to drafting BPA.

So hommie, you'd pass on Jordan if your team didn't need a SG? Hmmm.
You'd pass on Wade and Bosh because your team needs a C?

Also the Knicks drafted very few of those too many SG's they aquired.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

shookem said:


> It's funny, usually if you ask one of these draft what your team needs believers (because it's so easy to tell what a players outcome will be) the ultimate question they scramble back to drafting BPA.
> 
> So hommie, you'd pass on Jordan if your team didn't need a SG? Hmmm.
> You'd pass on Wade and Bosh because your team needs a C?
> ...


My point exactly. Thanx Shookem.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

This kid is having a great spell right now. Check out the Italian Draft page

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=204942&page=8


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bargnani at number one wouldn't suprise me at all. He'd fit great with Atlanta or Chicago.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Bargnani at number one wouldn't suprise me at all. He'd fit great with Atlanta or Chicago.


Especially Chicago, which is the perfect compliment team but they just dont have any1 to compliment.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Bargnani at number one wouldn't suprise me at all. He'd fit great with Atlanta or Chicago.


With Aldridge possibly staying another year at Texas, this may be accurate.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Andrea Bargnani VS Fortitudo Bologna

29 minutes
18 points
6-7 from 2 (2 dunks)
1-3 from 3
11 rebounds
3 blocks
7 fouls drawn
Rating 31

C'mon ....


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Andrea Bargnani VS Fortitudo Bologna
> 
> 29 minutes
> 18 points
> ...


Nice. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> With Aldridge possibly staying another year at Texas, this may be accurate.


I'm not buying that one. Staying in Texas would not be a good move on his part and guys in his position make the good move more often than not.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'm not buying that one. Staying in Texas would not be a good move on his part and guys in his position make the good move more often than not.


i hope that he isn't planning on going before Oden next year. I think his chances of going first overall are better this year.


----------

